# Check out my boy



## mcluer (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm just getting my feet wet in this bully world but already addicted...Here's my first bully..lemme know what you all think I plan on showing him as much as possible. Wewent to the Lufkin, TX show 2-17-13 , as you can see we done alright. He is 14 week's in pic's. advice/comments welcome








[/URL] Uploaded with http://imageshack.us]ImageShack.us[/URL][/IMG]



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

congratulations!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Nice little dog!


----------



## mcluer (Mar 4, 2013)

*forgot to mention*

He's a direct dax son but he looks a lil lanky to me but people told me he would go through a stage.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

wonderful job! he kinda looks like that infomo john gotti!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Dude he is 14 weeks, you got like 2 years before you can complain about size lol It will FLY by so enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## mcluer (Mar 4, 2013)

*forgot to mention*

ya i dont care how tall he gets just as long as he fills out those legs


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

cute pup, Dax has alot of faults though, hopefully he don't get Dax's topline.


----------



## mcluer (Mar 4, 2013)

ya I looked up the fault list for abkc and he is very correct from everything i read...very mobile straight feet clean bite good tail.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lanky? Really? I don't think he looks lanky or leggy at all. Very cute pup.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Very nice pup. I'm not a fan of dax at all but that's a nice boy. I personally feel dax won so much bcuz of his owners name. I liked 21 blackjack a lot though. Your boy is absolutely gorgeous and his frame is very nice. The flavor of the week look wise isn't always good for the dog. Your boy will fill out im sure. Look at other dax productions. He doesn't always throw himself. Either way you have a very nice dog and should be extremly proud to own him. I hope u keep showing and abkc grch him.


----------



## mcluer (Mar 4, 2013)

well that makes me feel alot better i just see alot of people posting pics saying "such and such" @ 4 months, some of them are super thick Iam not a fan of the exotics and the super short weird looking one's but I got a bully because I like a good clean bully look. I like true pits but thats what i would have bought if thats what i wanted. I guesee me being a new owner its hard to guesse what he will look like. I do fully plan on goin to as much shows as my job permits. That means mostly TX/LA but I plan on flying in to the main even in WI because he will have just turned 6 months. thx for all the reassurance


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

He is soooooooo cute!!!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Man when I bought my pup I thought for sure he was gonna be a 120lbs chest wider than a billboard 23" tall super pit. Gues what, he's 90lbs 25" head he's not super tall and his chest isn't that wide. I'm happy about it actually. I went through my I didn't get what I paid for stage but I realized I have a damn good dog who gets lots of compliments and has a personality I wouldn't change. Who cares how they look if they love you and do what u ask of them to the best of their abilities.

As towards clean not short bullies dax was a terrible choice to go with. I prefer the dogs of southern pride kennels. They have some extremely nice gotti dogs that aren't gargoyle looking. I considered a pup from them before I bought my male flex. I prefer xl rednoses to bully blues. Like I said very good looking boy just let him grow and love him no matter what he looks like at maturity. he don't care what u look like as long as u show him love and feed him lol


----------



## oslak (Sep 21, 2010)

GUAPO !!!

:clap::clap::clap:


----------

